# motors



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

has anyone considered or completed a bi-torbo swap out for a w8 motor swap out?

is it possible?

what would be the biggest hurdle?

why not, what does turbo replacement go for these days?

thoughts please?


----------

